# Photo of the Month Winner July 2013 Robin_Usagani



## Overread (Sep 17, 2013)

Congratulations go to Scwe...er I mean Robin this month for his photo Sparkles which has won the Photo of the Month for July by a landslide


----------



## cbarnard7 (Sep 17, 2013)

Nice one, Robin!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats Robin.


----------



## tirediron (Sep 17, 2013)

Good job!


----------



## ColorfulMonochrome (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats! This is definitely well-deserved. Amazing photo!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats Robin!  Awesome work.

(If I was the bride I'd be totally kicking my own butt for not doing this shot!  Actually, no, if I was the bride I woulda done it!)


----------



## snerd (Sep 17, 2013)

Very cool photo. Congrats!


----------



## Tiller (Sep 17, 2013)

Well deserved!


----------



## Robin_Usagani (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks people!  Thanks Rotanimod for the nomination.


----------



## kathyt (Sep 17, 2013)

I LOVE it! Congrats Robin.


----------



## mishele (Sep 17, 2013)

Congrats, Robin!!! It was an amazing shot!!


----------



## solitaryman474 (Sep 19, 2013)

is that Clint Eastwood? sure looks like him...


----------



## photographersdelite (Oct 6, 2013)

The image is breath taking


----------



## Tee (Oct 6, 2013)

A well deserved win.  Congratulations, Robin.


----------



## sudomark3 (Oct 22, 2013)

Wow what a awesome photo. You are too good


----------



## Patrick Simmons (Oct 23, 2013)

Awesome shot, very nice work.


----------



## manaheim (Oct 23, 2013)

Not at all a surprise. Wicked shot.


----------



## hamlet (Oct 24, 2013)

That picture is something you see on a watch commercial on a magazine. Very impressive.


----------



## elmhurre (Oct 31, 2013)

solitaryman474 said:


> is that Clint Eastwood? sure looks like him...



No it's Chad Kroeger of nickelback..


----------

